# A Policeman



## Denise1952 (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## jujube (Dec 12, 2014)

Amen, amen.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 12, 2014)

Yeah, old Paul had a way of tellin it like it is


----------



## 911 (Dec 13, 2014)

Gee, I had no idea this was on YouTube. It was nice of Paul to recognize all policemen. He did leave out a few others, but still a great job on his part. Policeman are also babysitters. Years ago, I saw a small girl, maybe 10 or so, standing outside at the door to her home and crying. The area was not on my normal patrol route, but I stopped and asked her why she was crying. She said no one was home to let her in. I questioned her with a few not assertive questions trying to find out the story behind this. It seemed that her Mommy was at the dentists, but never came home. I waited with her and maybe 2-3 minutes later, her Mommy showed up and told me that the dentist was running behind and she should have been home a half hour ago. She asked me if she was going to be in trouble. I told her no, but why doesn't she hide a key or allow her daughter to carry one or have her go to a neighbor that she would be safe with. She said, OK, she'll make some kind of arrangements in case this happens again. The little girl was happy that I waited with her.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 13, 2014)

Say what you will about cops but remember who you're going to call when you NEED one.

So, some of you get off their backs and leave them alone to do their jobs instead of raging in the streets
day and night after day and night over ONE incident !


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 13, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Say what you will about cops but remember who you're going to call when you NEED one.
> 
> So, some of you get off their backs and leave them alone to do their jobs instead of raging in the streets
> day and night after day and night over ONE incident !



However, the right is protected by the Constitution.   (not looting or burning)  but the right to assemble, march and air grievences.. and it doesn't matter if it's 10 people or 10,000 people... we have that right..  Do you not agree?


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks for the Paul Harvey video, way too much media focus on the negative.

Anybody that is a "cop hater" can feel free to call a local gang-banger for assistance.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2014)

Many of us aren't cop haters, and have recognized that there are many good police officers on the force.  However, when there is any question of abuse of power, which is a growing concern that shouldn't be ignored, IMO, then yes, people have the right to peaceful protests so some changes may be made for the better.

  It's great to see cops doing good deeds, and I notice that the internet is plastered with examples lately, which is fine, but it doesn't make up for the growing number of bad ones who abuse their authority, or go home and beat their wives and kids. 

 Many folks in all professions do kind things for others on a daily basis.  Over the years I have helped a couple of young children who were crying and scared, turned around at a mall or park, and lost their mother.  I would always see to it that they were okay in the end, never to be ignored and be harmed.  I can't count the number of times that I've assisted elderly people or those broken down on the side of the highway.

  Butcher, baker, candle-stick maker, many of us have hearts of gold and would even risk our lives to save another.  If we didn't call cops when we needed them, they'd be out of a job.  I've personally never had to call one, but I will if need be, that's what they get paid for and have applied to do.

As far as Paul Harvey, he was known in every household, and was an interesting and amusing voice to listen to.  Many of us felt we knew him, but that was years ago.  Here he is honoring firemen.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 13, 2014)

No... most of us... in fact the VAST majority of Americans are NOT cop haters.. BUT.. after all this going on I have to admit I had many 2nd thoughts about calling the police last Sunday to help me with my out of control son.    6 officers came into my home and I begged every single one of them to NOT shoot my son.. "PLEASE DON'T SHOOT HIM!!!     Is that not sad?   I am a 66 year old mother begging cops to not shoot my son.. who of course was unarmed.. just acting up and intoxicated.  

NOW..  that said.. the officers were very kind and understanding... as I am sure that the VAST majority of them are..  But.. I was so worried..  and so sure they would hurt him.  They didn't.. but they could have.. Of course my son cooperated when he saw six cops in front of him... BUT he was intoxicated and may not have. It was such a hard decision for me to call them..  and I'm sure it hurt their feelings when I was begging them to not kill my son..  BUT I had to... because of all this stuff going on.  They understood... but unfortunately the actions of a few bad apples is coloring public opinion against them.  Just like the actions of a few protestors colors public opinion I may add.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> They understood... but unfortunately the actions of a few bad apples is coloring public opinion against them.  Just like the actions of a few protestors colors public opinion I may add.



Very true, and well said QS.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 13, 2014)

The whole idea that people make or comment about the behaviours of some officers behaving badly makes one a police hater is quite immature thinking.  It's about making distinctions between those who are doing disservice to their uniform and the ones that serve their community as they are sworn to and not just as they see fit according to their mood or whims.  We are all human beings, but when you put on that uniform, you are there to do a job for the people, all the people.  

I have nothing but great respect for police officers and I feel bad for those that go out and do their job and face so much hardship everyday, I want them to return home to their families at the end of the day unharmed and shed a tear when I hear of those that don't make it through the day without being injured or killed in the line of duty.  They do have a lot to deal with and I haven't any sympathy for the criminals they have to deal with or for the people that give them a hard time when they are just doing their job honorably.  I am sometimes torn when I see certain news stories.  My problem isn't one sided though, like so many others are, I take in account all sides and need to understand the underlying causations of what's going on to create a climate of antagonism, distrust and all the blame on either side.

As long as people keep holding up their defenses and won't even listen with an open mind to the other side for one second, there won't be any solution.  Thing is, solutions are coming just not from the older generations, seems more and more younger people are trying to open the gates for discussion and learning to see into each other's world and minds and are seeking solutions, slowly, but it's happening.  Just 30 years ago women wouldn't have held as many positions as now 20 years ago minorities wouldn't have been voted into as many positions as they do now if not for the small changes in thinking that have taken place no thanks to the few that wish to keep thinks the same as before and who keep perpetuating the same nonsense we see on forums where mostly certain types people frequent.  But it's ok, the rest of the world sees what those people are doing and realize it is a fight those people are waging to revert things back to how they were.  Too bad, the more those folks push, the more the rest of us will just push back as we want whats best for all not just some.  

So keep posting the thinly veiled threads to antagonise, we get it what is going on and will just stay put and keep moving ahead.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 13, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> However, the right is protected by the Constitution.   (not looting or burning)  but the right to assemble, march and air grievences.. and it doesn't matter if it's 10 people or 10,000 people... we have that right..  Do you not agree?



This is to talk about the good of our police force.  Everybody knows they have a right to rally in the streets, and thank goodness our police force has a right to keep it under control.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 13, 2014)

AprilT said:


> The whole idea that people make or comment about the behaviours of some officers behaving badly makes one a police hater is quite immature thinking.  It's about making distinctions between those who are doing disservice to their uniform and the ones that serve their community as they are sworn to and not just as they see fit according to their mood or whims.  We are all human beings, but when you put on that uniform, you are there to do a job for the people, all the people.
> 
> I have nothing but great respect for police officers and I feel bad for those that go out and do their job and face so much hardship everyday, I want them to return home to their families at the end of the day unharmed and shed a tear when I hear of those that don't make it through the day without being injured or killed in the line of duty.  They do have a lot to deal with and I haven't any sympathy for the criminals they have to deal with or for the people that give them a hard time when they are just doing their job honorably.  I am sometimes torn when I see certain news stories.  My problem isn't one sided though, like so many others are, I take in account all sides and need to understand the underlying causations of what's going on to create a climate of antagonism, distrust and all the blame on either side.
> 
> ...



April, I appreciate your opinion, but this thread was in hopes of bringing up all the good our law enforcement does.  There are two threads going now about the bad of the police, not much good in those threads about them.  See my point.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 13, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Many of us aren't cop haters, and have recognized that there are many good police officers on the force.  However, when there is any question of abuse of power, which is a growing concern that shouldn't be ignored, IMO, then yes, people have the right to peaceful protests so some changes may be made for the better.
> 
> It's great to see cops doing good deeds, and I notice that the internet is plastered with examples lately, which is fine, but it doesn't make up for the growing number of bad ones who abuse their authority, or go home and beat their wives and kids.
> 
> ...



Hi Seabreeze,

this wasn't to point out, or label people as police-haters, it was to bring out all the good our law enforcement does.  I was hoping to get lots of support here for the good they do.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 13, 2014)

tnthomas said:


> Thanks for the Paul Harvey video, way too much media focus on the negative.
> 
> Anybody that is a "cop hater" can feel free to call a local gang-banger for assistance.



I know that those that don't care for Obama get so much flack, and I can understand those that don't like what "some" cops do, but I am with you on the way too much focus on the negative, that's why I posted this.  I think we all need to look at both sides.  I also know there happens to be at least one retired policeman here, and I really wanted him as well as others to know that I am so very grateful for our law officers.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 13, 2014)

911 said:


> Gee, I had no idea this was on YouTube. It was nice of Paul to recognize all policemen. He did leave out a few others, but still a great job on his part. Policeman are also babysitters. Years ago, I saw a small girl, maybe 10 or so, standing outside at the door to her home and crying. The area was not on my normal patrol route, but I stopped and asked her why she was crying. She said no one was home to let her in. I questioned her with a few not assertive questions trying to find out the story behind this. It seemed that her Mommy was at the dentists, but never came home. I waited with her and maybe 2-3 minutes later, her Mommy showed up and told me that the dentist was running behind and she should have been home a half hour ago. She asked me if she was going to be in trouble. I told her no, but why doesn't she hide a key or allow her daughter to carry one or have her go to a neighbor that she would be safe with. She said, OK, she'll make some kind of arrangements in case this happens again. The little girl was happy that I waited with her.



Thanks 911, I'd hate to see this country without our policeman


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd like to say one thing more and that is our law enforcement is way out-numbered by those that are doing wrong, I mean on the whole of America it's probably something like 1 police officer to handle 50 or more people.  Maybe someone knows for sure the number??  Anyway, when people start to riot, or lets say go beyond peaceful protests put yourself in the shoes of an officer.  My guess is you wouldn't handle it any better then me, I'd turn tail and run.  Paul Harvey has been gone since 2009.  I don't know when that video was shot, but it only makes sense to me, if the people start raising Cain more, our police force has to ramp up, and they aren't going to remain peaceful when they are getting stoned or shot at.

Yes, everyone knows, even Paul said there is a percent of police that don't fit the uniform, that's what we deal with in the human race, a percentage is out of whack, in every walk of life.  But to have one thread that talks about the good of our police force, and the need of it, I don't think is too much to ask here.


----------



## []Doo[]Der (Dec 13, 2014)

> The whole idea that people make or comment about the behaviours of some  officers behaving badly makes one a police hater is quite immature  thinking.  It's about making distinctions between those who are doing  disservice to their uniform and the ones that serve their community as  they are sworn to and not just as they see fit according to their mood  or whims.  We are all human beings, but when you put on that uniform,  you are there to do a job for the people, all the people.



Well said.

There is no doubt in my mind that the majority of law enforcement do their jobs as expected. There is a growing number of reported cases that have ended with reasonable questions that need to be asked about the outcome. Seldom, is the law enforcement individual or force found to have acted 'unreasonably'. Situations, a few to be factual, put optics on the event and of late there have been reasons to judge the police. This has happened in Canada with our Mounties and our Toronto cops as well as the USA cases.
They are not above the law and the law - court- must be seen to have been like Caesar's wife and recent events are beginning to seem to the hoi polloi as trending to more military, more 'over the top' behavior in perhaps ' ethnic cases and too extremes where diplomacy or a pause to rethink the response would be reasonable and expected of a trained professional.

Add to that the tendency for law enforcement to stick together,to fabricate when needed,and that they (used to?) have the public and the courts support and it becomes a 'they and we' scenario.

I personally, a formally strong police advocate, a person that once supervised a dozen or so security force myself, have come to distrust law enforcement and with good reason. There are too many questionable and like endings to ignore.

Example. He died they all lied.

"a Polish immigrant to Canada[SUP][2][/SUP] who was killed on October 14, 2007 during an arrest at the Vancouver Airport. He was tasered five times[SUP][3][/SUP] by the Royal Canadian Mounted Police (RCMP) at the Vancouver International Airport in Richmond, British Columbia. Full details of the incident became public because Paul Pritchard, an  eyewitness, filmed a video of it. The police initially took possession  of the video, refusing to return it to Pritchard. Pritchard went to  court to obtain it, then released it to the press.
 The final inquiry report released Friday June 18, 2010 concluded the  RCMP were not justified in using a Taser against the Polish immigrant  and that the officers later deliberately misrepresented their actions to  investigators.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Dziekański_Taser_incident



Harvey's view is the one we had 25 years ago, now, unionized,well paid and subjected to phone camera's, the truth lies somewhere in between. Some, a few, a miniscule number of cops behave like brutal Storm Troopers.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2014)

Falcon said:


> So, some of you get off their backs and leave them alone to do their jobs instead of raging in the streets
> day and night after day and night over ONE incident !





nwlady said:


> this wasn't to point out, or label people as police-haters, it was to bring out all the good our law enforcement does.  I was hoping to get lots of support here for the good they do.



I understand Nwlady, and we do support the good that some officers do...but when comments are made like the one above in this thread, referencing an unfortunate incident that has caused all old videos like this about police to surface suddenly, it's not reasonable to think nobody here will address them.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 13, 2014)

Well, I totally agree it was not only unreasonable of me, but idiotic.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 13, 2014)

Wow, this is great, I knew there would be something on the good news of our police force.  If anyone is interested I found a website that talks about the good done on a daily basis by our police.  I admit I get caught up in all the confusion of the "bad" news, and I just want to see the other side

http://www.policeone.com


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 13, 2014)

Without reservation I support the recent actions of police in shooting cases.  In one case the subject was a very large man who refused police orders and was taken down by much smaller officers, that this man died is on him not the officers.  In the other incident where the officer shot Brown, I ask would it have been better if we had a dead cop after he was disarmed by the thug.  What's wrong with obeying lawful orders from our officers?


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 13, 2014)

AZ Jim said:


> Without reservation I support the recent actions of police in shooting cases.  In one case the subject was a very large man who refused police orders and was taken down by much smaller officers, that this man died is on him not the officers.  In the other incident where the officer shot Brown, I ask would it have been better if we had a dead cop after he was disarmed by the thug.  What's wrong with obeying lawful orders from our officers?



Did you watch the same video all the rest of us did?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2014)

We already have debated this issue on other threads, let's not start another one here, thanks.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...=172102&highlight=officer decision#post172102


----------



## []Doo[]Der (Dec 15, 2014)

I went and read the other thread and this one has a wider content,more of a general base and opinion. It is to praise police and offer-debate law enforcement in general. I feel it is still on point and viable. If it engenders discussion why dismiss it.

We have a court case coming up In Ontario where a cop has been charged in a shooting. Has that been discussed here on this forum? Because if not it would be apropos to do so considering it has caused a furor with defense or praise for officers of the law. 
That the majority of police behave in a professional manner does not mitigate the events when one or more do not.

Certainly give praise where need be, but judge too by actions,facts, evidence.

 There is a video available in the Ontario case (Const. James Forcillo)  if of any interest look it up. I wish to point out that there were many police in attendance, the others did their job professionaly and should be commended, IF they are honest witnesses.




> TORONTO -- Toronto Police Const. James Forcillo was charged Monday  with second-degree murder in the death of Sammy Yatim. The 18-year-old  was shot multiple times on a streetcar last month.
> *Forcillo is the 11th police officer in Ontario to be charged with  second-degree murder or manslaughter since the inception in 1990* of the  Special Investigations Unit, which looks into deaths, injuries or  allegations of ****** assault involving police.
> All have been cleared in the deaths except for two cases currently before the courts, including Forcillo.
> 
> ...


----------

